
Bespin 0.9a1 released: multiple Bespins, code completion - rnicholson
http://mozillalabs.com/bespin/2010/06/29/bespin-0-9a1-released-multiple-bespins-code-completion/
======
tlack
Why do I have to download it if it's web based? Can't I just use it?

~~~
teamonkey
<https://bespin.mozillalabs.com/>

